# Spouse visa



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

HI again

I will be moving in order to work - a 2year contract minimum. My wife will be accompanying me. My residents visa should be straightforward enough, but what about my wife? Does my income count for her? Does she automatically qualify on the basis of mine?

Thanks for any info


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What passports do you both have?


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

both UK


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

malimber said:


> both UK


In that case, until Brexit is complete you both have the right to enter, work & reside anywhere in the EU including Portugal. 

So if you both register residency before Brexit then you have the right to remain & no visa is necessary. 

What happens after Brexit is anyone's guess but worst case scenario will be that you'll be expected to meet the same criteria as someone from the US or Oz etc & that criteria will depend on what visa you apply for & FWIW, the Type D now seems to have been opened up to workers & if you apply for that then (assuming it's granted) your wife can apply for residency under the reunification of family rules.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

great, thanks for the clarity.


----------

